# Herr der Ringe online



## NexusEXE (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo
Ich wollte mal fragen, wer von euch Herr der Ringe online spielt und was ihr davon haltet.


----------



## Kaid (7. November 2011)

ich spiele es nicht


----------



## Franz80 (30. November 2011)

Ich finde es nicht ganz so gut. Die Welt ist bekannt, aber mir gefiel das schon in den Filmen nicht. Ist wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## Purify (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich Spiele Lotro schon seit 4 Jahren und finde es immer genial...super Grafik und tolle Story


----------



## mds51 (9. Dezember 2011)

Spiele es auch, da mir Guild Wars zu öde gewurden ist, wenn man alles erreicht hat. (Von den Updates, dei das Spiel zum Kindergarten gemacht haben keine Rede...)

LotRO ist da einee nette Abwechslung, aber du solltest damit rechnen, im high-level Bereich Geld investieren zu müssen, es sei denn du hast ZU VIEL ZEIT und machst Taten.
Aber ich kann es eigentlich auch nur weiterempfehlen.

mfg mds51

PS: es fehlt das F bei FSK 18 in der Signatur!


----------



## Robonator (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe es gespielt aber irgendwie fesselt es mich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Eifelaner (11. Dezember 2011)

HdRO bietet für mich bisslang die beste Story (roter faden der sich durch die Wlt zieht) und die schönste Atmosphäre, Optik ist prima, die quests sind gut gemacht, macht ein Spaß


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich spiele auch schon seit der Beta von vor 4 Jahren. Das Spiel ist immer noch top aktuell, erst vor 2 Monaten kam das große Addon Isengart raus und gestern der neue Raidcluster. Allgemein ist seit der Umstellung auf ein Free2Play Modell auch sehr viel auf den Servern los. Zudem ist zu sagen, dass man keinen Cent investieren muss um Endcontent zu spielen, hab mehrere Leute in der Sippe die alles nur erspielt haben, ansonsten gibt es weiterhin die möglichkeit durch monatliche Bezahlung auf einen Vip status zu updaten.


----------



## maurice07 (18. Dezember 2011)

Also HdRo ist ein sehr geiles Spiel ich spiel seit ca.8 Monaten und es macht immernoch sehr viel Spaß.Die Story fesselt mich immer wieder von neu.Und wfür alle die nicht auf den kitschigen WoW-Look stehen ist das genau das richtige


----------



## DooNeo (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab´s auch mal 3 Monate gespielt find´s ziemlich geil, installier es gerad wieder.


----------



## Eifelaner (18. Dezember 2011)

Das Crafting-System ist auch toll, auch durch die legendären Gegenstände wird das ganze komplex und die gegenstände lassen sich auf den eigenen Stil anpassen


----------



## Nvidiafreak98 (7. Januar 2012)

habs gespielt wird aber schnell langweilig


----------



## Balthar (29. Januar 2012)

Ich habe auch mal ein paar Wochen in HDRO reingeschnuppert, da war es allerdings noch nicht F2P, anfangs war es richtig geil, jedoch flachte der Spielspaß immer mehr ab, dies wurde leider auch durch Bugs wie z.b. die schlechte Engine begünstigt, ob sich in der Hinsicht mittlerweile etwas getan hat kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


----------

